# Access Virus 3rd PArty Editor/Librarian



## synthpunk (Jun 13, 2016)

If you have always found Access's own Virus Ti Editor librarian flaky (sync errors for ie) you may find this interesting.

https://www.mysteryislands-music.com/product/access-virushc-audiounit-vsti-editor-librarian-plug-in/


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 13, 2016)

This looks great, thank you for posting this!


----------



## dgburns (Jun 13, 2016)

I moved away from the Access plugin and went to the Mystery Islands editor.I still keep the usb cable handy.I find the editor usefull,but I really wish it had exact functionality as the Virus control.Not really a show stopper,but you need to go about some things differently.What is great is you can open all your virus patches by placing the midi files into the proper directory for the MI editor.
recommended

-edit-
give yourself some time to learn it,not recommended to move to this if you are in the middle of a project.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 14, 2016)

Also, just a FYI, you cannot run audio off of usb to your computer with this editor like the Access editor. It used midi for editing, etc. You will need to run audio out to a mixer or audio interface.


----------

